# Hippo man needs a caption:



## Pappy (Aug 30, 2015)

Get along, little doggie.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 30, 2015)

"......like my new turbo charge?"


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 30, 2015)

Don't be a Hippocrit. You know you want a ride!


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 30, 2015)

... wasn't planning on a quick trip!


----------



## Falcon (Aug 30, 2015)

We're never gonna get there unless you lose some weight.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 30, 2015)

Who fed him those baked beans?!


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 30, 2015)

oh my gosh, we think alike sb, LOLLLLLLLL!!


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 30, 2015)

I've heard that hippos are very mean, and this one does not look happy at all.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 30, 2015)

LOL, I've heard they are more mean then rhinos or other animals you would think would be meaner!


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm sorry, after I finished giggling my first thought was my Callie pulling a cart, which makes it all the funnier. Callie is an American Bulldog. If you've ever seen a really stocky bull run...yup hippo


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Aug 30, 2015)

What's the difference between a hippo and a Zippo??











A hippo is really heavy.  A Zippo is a little lighter.  (This is assuming most remember what Zippos were.)


----------



## Pappy (Aug 30, 2015)

Grumpy....we need a drum roll please. Had a Zippo for years. Top came off, sent it in, got a  brand new one.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 30, 2015)

My hippo's tail is a wagon!nthego:


----------



## Pappy (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Enjoyed them all. Pappy


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 30, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> My hippo's tail is a wagon!nthego:



LMAO, omg, you are too good at this me


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Aug 30, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Grumpy....we need a drum roll please. Had a Zippo for years. Top came off, sent it in, got a  brand new one.



Quit smoking, cold turkey, in 1985.  For years, while I smoked, I had a Zippo with a Champion Spark Plug log imprinted on it.  Was given to me by a regional Champion Spark Plug rep.  I don't know if Zippos or Champions either one are still around......


----------

